
Huawei Receives Another Blow: No FB, Instagram, or WhatsApp Apps on Android - cfarm
https://bgr.com/2019/06/07/usa-vs-huawei-no-facebook-instagram-and-whatsapp-apps-on-android/
======
rossdavidh
Now, I'm not necessarily a big fan of Huawei or anything, but I have to admit,
the idea of getting an Android phone guaranteed not to have any American
bloatware installed on it, does sound tempting.

Yes, I'm kidding. I think. Mostly.

~~~
cfarm
I think a feature that allows you to not download specific apps from the store
would be interesting.

